# CFD options: ASX vs. OTC



## renisteve (13 June 2011)

Hi,

I am hoping someone can clear up a nagging question for me.

I am a bit confused after looking at the commsec information re cfds. The OTC option is run using the DMA model. From what I gather the asx cfd's have higher fees and exposure to less trading options however are more regulated and transparent. However the OTC CFD's are DMA and I would think that makes them transparent. Can anyone explain the incentive to go with the commsec asx cfd instead of the commsec OTC CFD?


----------

